# Black Car....small scratch repair



## bfmarini (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a black 323i and have some small scratches and spots on the front of the hood caused by debris on the road. I tried using some of that Turtle Wax color cure wax to cover up the small scratches. It doesn't seem to work to well, does anyone have any ideas on products to use which work well to cover up these small scratches? Thanks for any help which you can provide.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Can you feel the scratches?


----------



## bfmarini (Apr 28, 2003)

Some of them i can, but others i can't....the scratches are not long, they are just little sand grain size marks.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Without pics or seeing it in person, it's hard to tell what is best for this, but I will take a stab at it:

For the scratches:
Using a Porter Cable (PC) and a machine polish (maybe Griot's #2 and then finish with Griot's #3) should restore your paint's finish.

For the marks:
Sounds like what you need is some touch-up paint (available from your dealer). Using a toothpick, carefully fill each pock-mark and line each scratch with the paint. Let it dry maybe for a few hours, and then go over it with the PC and some #3 machine polish to finish it up.

The pock marks may not be worth dealing with though... depends on how much they bug you and how large they are. Your car does sound like it might need a good quality cut polish which the PC can do.

Failing that, you could hire a detailer and pay maybe 200-300 for him to do all of that for you.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's a write on I did on my first attempt at repairing scratches.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=5384&referrerid=84


----------

